
The mind readers - dang
http://mosaicscience.com/story/mind-readers
======
cyphunk

         “My colleagues have been doing fMRI on my wife’s tummy every 
          week for a few weeks now to see if we can activate the fetus’s
          brain,” he writes
    

Craziness. A very thorough article on coma, vegetative states, methods and
research in the area.

